# Porqué un puente rectificador aumenta voltaje?



## aranzuglia

He estado probando y leyendo, y efectivamente un puente rectificador (ambas fases) aumenta el voltaje.

Con un transformador de 24V, al rectificarlo entrega 30V. He leido sobre raiz cuadrada de 2 = 1.41

Alguien me lo podria explicar. Me da la impresion que es por los capacitores para ripple, no por los diodos

Saludos


----------



## Dario Vega

Los 24V son valor eficaz (RMS), luego al rectificarlo lo mides con un voltímetro en DC que te indica el valor medio de la señal rectificada. No es que se aumente la tensión, es que estas midiendo valores distintos de señales que también son distintas.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

Si has visto la grafica  de una señal senoidal (AC) al rectificarla  el condensador toma el valor de pico o la cresta de la ola (sin carga).


----------



## Moy

Como dice tiopepe, el voltaje en directa ya filtrado toma el valo aproximado del pico de la onda, VCD=1.41(Vp) aproximadamente ya que esto depende del capacitor, entre más grande el valor es más cercano a esta ecuación


----------



## maikyguitars

que tal compañeros , entonces respecto a su tema en particular me surgen algunas dudas:

si al rectificar el voltaje ac y convertirlo en dc , al medirlo estamos midiendo su valor medio y no su valor rms , cual es el valor que debemos tomar al momento de considerar nuestra fuente , el valor antes o despues de rectificar nuestra fuente?

ejem.  24vac * 1.4142 =33.9408vdc , entonces esta fuente podra suministrar un voltaje de 33.9vdc incluso con la carga , o solamente podra suministrar 24vdc con la carga del circiuto?
he ahi el dilema que valor se tiene considerar al momento de alimentar un circiuto?


----------



## electroaficionado

Quizas esto te aclare un poco
Cuando vos medis en alterna, te da el voltaje eficaz que es el voltaje pico de la onda por la raiz cuadrada de dos.
O sea que 
24Vca(eficaz)-->33V de voltaje pico (mas o menos).
Cuando rectificas volves todas las ondas positivas (ahi en el dibujo esta rectificado a media onda, normalmente se hace a todas) y con los capacitores loq ue se hace es rellenar los espacios entre las ondas para lograr que se aplane la señal, por lo que vas a lograr que toda la tensión se vuelva de los 33V.
El tema es que los capacitores mientras se cargan y se descargan crean un pequeño efecto de rampas, por lo que el voltaje va subiendo y bajando levemente hasta lso 33V.
Conclusion, con un transformador a 24 V tendras despues de rectificar mas de 33V, suponiendo un banco de capacitores acorde al caso, pero no va a ser siemrpe del volvtaje máximo sino que va a bajar levemente entre cada pico. Por lo tanto es recomendable usar esa corriente con un regulador que la baje un poco mas (la mayoria de los reguladores tienen una diferencia minima de tension) para asegurarte que el ripple se va a minimizar.
Espero que esto te haya aclarado algo.
Saludos.


----------



## norikatzu

entonces como puedo usar el voltaje real (RMS) rectificado sin usar regulador. 

por ejemplo:
yo tengo un trafo de 30VAC (3Amp) y rectificado me sale 42.426. yo quiero usar 30VDC como aria eso? al diodo puente le pondria alguna resistencia o tendria que usar otra configuracion para usar el voltaje del transformador pero rectificado?

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## capitanp

*Valor instantáneo* (_a(t)_): Es el que toma la ordenada en un instante, t, determinado. 

*Valor pico a pico* (App): Diferencia entre su pico o máximo positivo y su pico negativo. Dado que el valor máximo de _sen(x)_ es +1 y el valor mínimo es -1, una señal sinusoidal que oscila entre +_A0_ y -_A0_. El valor de pico a pico, escrito como AP-P, es por lo tanto (+_A0_)-(-_A0_) = 2×_A0_.

*Valor medio* (Amed): Valor del área que forma con el eje de abcisas partido por su período. El valor medio se puede interpretar como la componente de continua de la onda sinusoidal. El área se considera positiva si está por encima del eje de abcisas y negativa si está por debajo. Como en una señal sinusoidal el semiciclo positivo es idéntico al negativo, su valor medio es nulo. Por eso el valor medio de una onda sinusoidal se refiere a un semiciclo. Mediante el cálculo integral se puede demostrar que su expresión es la siguiente:







 Pico o cresta: Valor máximo, de signo positivo (+), que toma la onda sinusoidal del espectro. Electromagnético, cada medio ciclo, a partir del punto “0”. Ese valor aumenta o disminuye a medida que. la amplitud “A” de la propia onda crece o decrece positivamente por encima del valor "0".



*Valor eficaz* (A): su importancia se debe a que este valor es el que produce el mismo efecto calorífico que su equivalente en corriente continua. Matemáticamente, el valor eficaz de una magnitud variable con el tiempo, se define como la raíz cuadrada de la media de los cuadrados de los valores instantáneos alcanzados durante un período:






 En la literatura inglesa este valor se conoce como R.M.S. (_root mean square_, valor cuadrático medio), y de hecho en matemáticas a veces es llamado valor cuadrático medio de una función. En el campo industrial, el valor eficaz es de gran importancia ya que casi todas las operaciones con magnitudes energéticas se hacen con dicho valor. De ahí que por rapidez y claridad se represente con la letra mayúscula de la magnitud que se trate (I, V, P, etc.). Matemáticamente se demuestra que para una corriente alterna senoidal el valor eficaz viene dado por la expresión:





 El valor *A*, tensión o intensidad, es útil para calcular la potencia consumida por una carga. Así, si una tensión de corriente continua (CC), VCC, desarrolla una cierta potencia P en una carga resistiva dada, una tensión de CA de Vrms desarrollará la misma potencia P en la misma carga si Vrms = VCC. Para ilustrar prácticamente los conceptos anteriores se considera, por ejemplo, la corriente alterna en la red eléctrica doméstica en Europa: cuando se dice que su valor es de 230 V CA, se está diciendo que su _valor eficaz_ (al menos nominalmente) es de 230 V, lo que significa que tiene los mismos efectos caloríficos que una tensión de 230 V de CC. Su tensión de pico (amplitud), se obtiene despejando de la ecuación antes reseñada:





 Así, para la red de 230 V CA, la _tensión de pico_ es de aproximadamente 325 V y de 650 V (el doble) la _tensión de pico a pico_. Su frecuencia es de 50 Hz, lo que equivale a decir que cada ciclo de la onda sinusoidal tarda 20 ms en repetirse. La tensión de pico positivo se alcanza a los 5 ms de pasar la onda por cero (0 V) en su incremento, y 10 ms después se alcanza la tensión de pico negativo. Si se desea conocer, por ejemplo, el valor a los 3 ms de pasar por cero en su incremento, se empleará la función sinsoidal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corriente_alterna


----------



## alexus

los diodos tienen caida de tension, el condensador es que te da la continua plana.


----------



## tiago

En todo caso hay que recordar que si bien los condensadores de filtro son los responsables de éste incremento de tensión, la potencia del transformador sigue siendo la misma.
Si tenemos un trafo de 30 volt, a la salida del filtro vamos a tener 42'4 volt aproximadamente,podemos usarlo en una fuente que nos entregue 35 volt estabilizados (por jemplo), pero si nos han dicho que el trafo es de 2 Amperes, significa que tiene una potencia de 60 Watios. Si la fuente nos entrega 35 volt estabilizados,debemos de saber que ya no son dos amperios, si no 60W entre 35 Volt de salida es igual a 1'71 Amperes.
Lo que quiero decir es que ese "beneficio" de tensión que el filtro nos ofrece, se nos cobra en potencia si es que lo tenemos en cuenta a la hora de establecer la tensión de salida.
Siempre hay que elegir el trafo teniendo en cuenta éste incremento, los transistores o elementos de potencia de nuestra fuente disiparán mas calor cuanto mas voltaje tengan que retener entre su "in" y su "out"

No se si he sido claro.    

Saludos.


----------



## IngSuarez

Tengo un transformador, reciclado de un viejo amplificador de audio, el voltaje del secundario  es de 13.8 VAC, el voltaje a la salida del puente rectificador es de 11.9 VCD, hay una disminucion del voltaje, alguien tiene idea de que pueda ser? 
 Cabe mencionar que he probado con 3 puentes rectificadores y el resultado es el mismo. Las mediciones se repitieron con teniendo como carga una resistencia de 75 ohms (40w) y el resultado fue praticamente igual.


----------



## Tacatomon

IngSuarez dijo:


> Tengo un transformador, reciclado de un viejo amplificador de audio, el voltaje del secundario  es de 13.8 VAC, el voltaje a la salida del puente rectificador es de 11.9 VCD, hay una disminucion del voltaje, alguien tiene idea de que pueda ser?
> Cabe mencionar que he probado con 3 puentes rectificadores y el resultado es el mismo. Las mediciones se repitieron con teniendo como carga una resistencia de 75 ohms (40w) y el resultado fue praticamente igual.



¿Contaste las pérdidas de 0.7V en cada diodo?


----------



## IngSuarez

Se supondria que aun con las perdidas debidas a los diodos, habria un aumento de voltaje, despues de rectificar, en fin, seguiremos buscando la causa,.


----------



## Jadacuor

> Se supondria que aun con las perdidas debidas a los diodos, habria un aumento de voltaje, despues de rectificar, en fin, seguiremos buscando la causa,.


 solo podria haber un aumento de voltaje si hay un capacitor, de lo contrario no.... salida ac 13.8v , despues del puente rectificador sin conectar el capacitor vas a tener 2*((13.8V*sqrt(2) - 1.4V)/pi =11.53V  por tanto esta bien, ahora si conectas un capacitor  en paralelo a la salida del puente rectificador  tendrias aprox 17.5V... saludos


----------



## pandacba

Jadacuor dijo:


> solo podria haber un aumento de voltaje si hay un capacitor, de lo contrario no.... salida ac 13.8v , despues del puente rectificador sin conectar el capacitor vas a tener 2*((13.8V*sqrt(2) - 1.4V)/pi =11.53V  por tanto esta bien, ahora si conectas un capacitor  en paralelo a la salida del puente rectificador  tendrias aprox 17.5V... saludos



Perfecto!!! y aparte habria que tener en cuenta, si dicho trafo es capaz de entregar los casi 3A que se le esta exigiendo, en apariencia si y el otro tema, el capacitor dependera de eso, la corriente que tiene que entregar....


----------



## IngSuarez

Efectivamente tal como bien lo dice *Jadacuor,  el voltaje aumenta solo si se tiene despues del rectificador un capacitor, mi error fue leer el titulo del post sin analizar bien los contenidos, como sea gracias a todos por sus respuestas. 
*


----------



## asalastmx

Jadacuor dijo:


> solo podria haber un aumento de voltaje si hay un capacitor, de lo contrario no.... salida ac 13.8v , despues del puente rectificador sin conectar el capacitor vas a tener 2*((13.8V*sqrt(2) - 1.4V)/pi =11.53V  por tanto esta bien, ahora si conectas un capacitor  en paralelo a la salida del puente rectificador  tendrias aprox 17.5V... saludos



hola Jadacuor yo tengo una duda, mencionas que colocando un capacitor en paralelo a la salida del puente rectificador aumentara el voltaje a unos 17.5; y claro estoy de-acuerdo que lo aumentara pero como es que mencionas que llegara aproximadamente a ese voltaje. hay alguna ecuacion que relacione el voltaje y la capacitancia para llegar a ese resultado?


----------



## aquileslor

Con cualquier electrolítico vas a tener la tensión mas alta. La capacidad se calcula ( a veces a ojo !!!) según la carga para mantener un voltaje y ripple deseado.


----------



## reynaldogarcia

asalastmx dijo:


> hola Jadacuor yo tengo una duda, mencionas que colocando un capacitor en paralelo a la salida del puente rectificador aumentara el voltaje a unos 17.5; y claro estoy de-acuerdo que lo aumentara pero como es que mencionas que llegara aproximadamente a ese voltaje. hay alguna ecuacion que relacione el voltaje y la capacitancia para llegar a ese resultado?



Hola, mira si hay una ecuación la cual es:

Vsalida=Ventrada*(raíz cuadrada de dos)

Es decir que si entran 13.8 voltios y le pones condensador el paralelo a la salida te va a dar así el voltaje de salida:

Vsalida=13.8*1.4142 = 19.4Voltios

Donde 1.4142 es la raíz cuadrada de 2.

Saludos!


----------



## elcorcel69

tiago dijo:


> En todo caso hay que recordar que si bien los condensadores de filtro son los responsables de éste incremento de tensión, la potencia del transformador sigue siendo la misma.
> Si tenemos un trafo de 30 volt, a la salida del filtro vamos a tener 42'4 volt aproximadamente,podemos usarlo en una fuente que nos entregue 35 volt estabilizados (por jemplo), pero si nos han dicho que el trafo es de 2 Amperes, significa que tiene una potencia de 60 Watios. Si la fuente nos entrega 35 volt estabilizados,debemos de saber que ya no son dos amperios, si no 60W entre 35 Volt de salida es igual a 1'71 Amperes.
> Lo que quiero decir es que ese "beneficio" de tensión que el filtro nos ofrece, se nos cobra en potencia si es que lo tenemos en cuenta a la hora de establecer la tensión de salida.
> Siempre hay que elegir el trafo teniendo en cuenta éste incremento, los transistores o elementos de potencia de nuestra fuente disiparán mas calor cuanto mas voltaje tengan que retener entre su "in" y su "out"
> 
> No se si he sido claro.
> 
> Saludos.



ante todo pido me excusen por revivir este tema.

ando por internet buscando una respuesta, echando calculos y muy desanimado por la perdida de potencia real

estoy diseñando una fuente de +/-12Vdc, ya que necesito aplicarle una onda de max 20Vpp que salen de un circuito que se alimenta en el rango de 10,5 a 12Vdc para sacar esta onda, a un par de bobinas de heltmonz hechas con calibre 22 con impedancia de salida de 19,7 ohmnios, es decir que pasarían por las bobinas 1amp que es lo que soporta el calibre de las bobinas..


para esta fuente me tome la precaución de mandar ha hacer el transformador de +/-9Vac a 1amp, es decir que el transfo tiene tres salidas, una para +9Vac, otra -9Vac y la del centro GND, por lo que a la salida del puente rectificador multiplicando por raíz de dos y restando 1,4V de la caida en los diodos del puente tengo +/-11.32vdc, este voltaje se lo coloco a los reguladores 7812 y 7912 y tengo a la salida 11vdc.

el problema es que tan solo tengo 0,35A cuando tengo la onda de 20Vpp conectada a la carga, es decir que el arreglo del par de bobinas de helmontz no saca la intensidad de gauss debido a un problema de la fuente..

por favor de la forma mas humilde saben a que se debe este problema..

es decir que según el calculo del compañero anterior debería de mandar a hacer la fuente a 3amp para tener 27watss=( +/-9vac * 3amp ) y tendría disponible 27wtts/24_delregu = 1,125?

pero me parece sobre dimensionado realizar una fuente de 3 amp para solo utilizar 1 amp!!!

de antemano les agradezco la sabiduría que puedan aportar a este caso y que personas como yo gogleando anden en las mismas


----------



## tiago

Vamos a ver.
No tienes un trafo de +/- 9 Volt.  Tienes un trafo de 9-0-9 volt. Ese es el primer error. Si piensas estabilizar con un 7812, necesitas aplicar a la entrada de cada uno de éstos reguladores, al menos 3 Volt mas de la tensión de estabilización de cada regualdor, o sea que para obtener una salida bien estabilizada, le debes entregar 15 Volt a la entrada y tú le estás dando 11. *Eso no puede funcionar*.     Si no subes un esquema, es hablar por hablar.

En segundo lugar, sube un esquema, porque si no, al menos yo, no me hago una idea clara de lo que quieres. Y ten en cuenta que el wataje se calcula sobre la salida total  del trafo, que en tu caso es de 18 Volt.

El trafo que has mandado hacer es de 1 Amp *sobre el total del voltaje*. Sólo te dará 0'5 Amp por cada salida de 9 Volt. Mejor ofrece tambien las caracteristicas en Watios, que yo me aclaro mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## elcorcel69

hola santiago de antemano le agradezco sus respuestas...

en el adjunto esta la simulación, funciona, pero en la realidad no funciona, me han dicho que cambie el valor de las resistencias r1 y r2 para poder activar el transistor de potencia, ya que en la realidad no se activan y no tengo los 3 amperios a la salida para otra bobina por lo que decidí cambiar la bobina a calibre 22 para trabajar a max 1 amp que es lo que en teoría entregan los reguladores...  

voy a tener en cuenta lo del voltaje que salen del puente de diodos al menos a +/-15vdc para que alimenten los reguladores 7812 y 7912

por lo que el transformador que mandaría de nuevo  ha fabricar, seria de 10 -0-10

mi duda es de cuanto seria la potencia para tener 1 amp en la salida de las bobinas, ya que según la regla que pusiste anteriormente el transformador tendría que tener 3 amp (imagino que 1,5amp por cada bornera de 10 y 10 del transformador ) 

pero me parece sobredimensionado un transformador de 3amp para solo utilizar 1amp 

desde ya de nuevo agradezco infinitamente su colaboración...


----------



## elcorcel69

muy buenas...

me disculparan de nuevo por no ser claro en las dudas sobre este tema especifico...

la pregunta lanzada a la comunidad electronica, es saber si existe alguna regla especifica para calcular la potencia disipada en calor,, como la que ha citado el estimado tiago, es decir, calcular la perdida de corriente, en un transformador luego de rectificar la señal y regularla.

si deseo 1 amp de cuanto seria el transformador sin elevar su volumen, esto es, sobredimensionarlo.

de antemano muchas gracias por la atención prestada...


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes elcorcel69

Si lo que necesitas son 12VCC  quita los reguladores ya que para alimentar las Bobinas del Sr. Helmholtz no creo que sean necesarias unas especificaciones my severas en cuanto a la regulación de la tensión.
Y supongo que el Sr.  Helmholtz  no se enfadará mucho. 
Otra cuestión, y por lo que recuerdo de hace muchos años cuando experimenté con la Bobinas de este Sr. creo recordar que se empleaban dos Alimentaciones independientes, una para cada Bobina, de esta forma se podía cambiar la orientación de una Bobina con respecto a la otra.

Sal U2


----------



## elcorcel69

muchas gracias por la respuesta, al fin he mandado ha fabricar el transformador de 10-0-10 a 3 amp, --1.5 amp por cada salida de 10-- esto para sacar +/-12Vdc, por los reguladores 78-7912, y creo que con estas características obtendría 60wts y como solo voy a utilizar 24volts del transfo entonces según la ecuación del estimado tiao obtendría 2,5 amp.

querido miuelus  las bobinas van conectadas a un circuito generador de formas de ondas desarrollado con PSoC, con máxima excursión en la salida de 20Vpp por cada onda, debido a que las características de las bobinas de helmontz fueron hechas con un calibre que soportamx 1amp (desestimando otras variables de EMF-generation para explicar de manera mas simple), y como tienen 20 ohmnios, por ley de ohm pasaría esta corriente generando su máxima intensidad de 7gauus.

de antemano agradezco el aporte para realizar este transformador...

SAL U2!!!


----------



## tiago

*Elcorcel*, aún, creo que no te he entendido.
Lo primero es que yo no he experimentado nunca con las biobinas que mencionas, pero bueno ...

El caso es que si vas a alimentar el circuito con 12 volt simétricos, ¿Porque mandas construir un trafo de 10 volt?

Manda uno de uno de al menos 15 volt. Regula con 78XX - 79XX , mira que la disipación de los reguladores esté dentro de los margenes admisibles y ya está
Y como dice Miguelus, quizá con un trafo de 12-0-12, bien bobinado no necesitases reguladores tan siquiera.

Saludos


----------



## SantyUY

Lo que sucede es que al medir la salida del transformador *(AC)* estas midiendo el voltage eficaz y al aplicarle el puente de diodos y medir *(DC)* estas midiendo el voltage promedio.






El voltaje eficaz= Vmax/ raiz cuadrada de 2 , si es una sinusiode sera Vef=Vmax/1,41
El voltaje promedio= VPICO x 0.636


----------



## tiago

SantyUY dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que al medir la salida del transformador *(AC)* estas midiendo el voltage eficaz y al aplicarle el puente de diodos y medir *(DC)* estas midiendo el voltage promedio.
> 
> http://jhproject.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/root_mean_square.gif
> El voltaje eficaz= Vmax/ raiz cuadrada de 2 , si es una sinusiode sera Vef=Vmax/1,41
> El voltaje promedio= VPICO x 0.636



Pero eso ya lo hemos tratado al principio del hilo ...

Saludos.


----------

